
DDoS hits StackExchange - minxomat
https://twitter.com/Nick_Craver/status/836404479054524419/photo/1
======
matt_wulfeck
DDOS? More like everybody refreshing it trying to figure why their app broke
(spoiler: it's S3!)

~~~
minxomat
More likely SE devop folks trying to snipe Azure/OVH PC/B2/GCP jobs ;)

